# 1940 Schwinn DX Frame



## RustyHornet (Jul 20, 2022)

Howdy folks. Picked this one up last year to build, and wouldn’t ya know, I haven’t touched it. Had a bunch of wrong parts when it was “restored” years ago. Paint really isn’t bad, cleans up nice. Ding in the middle bar is the biggest ugly…

Pics show everything. Chips and stuff here and there. Small split in the rear dropout, easy weld fix. Appears to be a solid frame. Straight. LaSalle badge included.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jul 21, 2022)

$65.00


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 21, 2022)

Thanks, but No Deal!


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jul 22, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Thanks, but No Deal!



If you change your mind offer stands. Seeing it needs some frame welding & never match that color up. Needs a new complete paint job. $$


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 22, 2022)

Hoagie57 said:


> If you change your mind offer stands. Seeing it needs some frame welding & never match that color up. Needs a new complete paint job. $$



For that offer, I’ll throw it back in my shed and get to it someday. If I have to, I’ll repair everything myself and repaint it nice then offer it back up.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jul 22, 2022)

I guess you'll might be going that route then. If it was a rare frame might be a different story but it's not.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 22, 2022)

Hoagie57 said:


> I guess you'll might be going that route then. If it was a rare frame might be a different story but it's not.



Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 23, 2022)

$70.00


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 24, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> $70.00



No deal. Thanks.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 24, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> $70.00



$80.00


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 24, 2022)

Hoagie57 said:


> If you change your mind offer stands. Seeing it needs some frame welding & never match that color up. Needs a new complete paint job. $$



Then it be a nice Junk bike fixer upper.. Nothing wrong with that....


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 24, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> $80.00



No deal yet. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 24, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> No deal yet. Thanks for the offer.



90 00


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 24, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> 90 00



Movin in the right direction, no deal yet. Thank you.


----------

